# HOW TO POUR PAINT/PRIMER



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

SPILLNG IT ALL OVER THE PLACE??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

steal some measuring cups from the wife, then clean them when your done and hang them on the garage wall...

trying to pour from a full gallon is tough to do


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

so I dip the measuring cups into the gallon and poor it in the cup?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

you can go to your local paint store and ask for a stir lid. its the lids that you see on the paint machines. they mix the paint and it has a spout to pour the paint. you can leave it on the gallon can and it wont dry up your paint either.


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

until i get enough out of a full can to keep from losing a cup full, i use a turkey baster to suck it out


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by esty_@May 21 2006, 06:03 PM~5469215
> *until i get enough out of a full can to keep from losing a cup full, i use a turkey baster to suck it out
> *



i knew there was more than one application for a turkey baster. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@May 21 2006, 07:47 PM~5468923
> *so I dip the measuring cups into the gallon and poor it in the cup?
> *


honestly, if youre already stuck at this point, maybe you shouldnt be painting your car..

not hating, just saying....


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

not stuck, just wondering how you guys do it.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

fuck ti,if it drips a bit oh well. lol but yea those lids with the spout is good :biggrin:


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

you can use the agitator lid or a plastic 2$ lip that sticks on the edge of the cup. The agitator lid might be expensive if you can't get one for free. But definatley the easiest way to do it. The lip however is the easiest to clean and re-use.


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

Home Depot or Lowe's sells paint pour lids that fit on gallon cans. They are perfect for keeping down the mess. I just spill the shit myself - fuck it!


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

ok fuck it, so when I spill it I can just let the kids finger paint. LOL


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

1) The way i do it (the cheap way) is to tilt the gallon until the paint/primer is to the lip of the can. 

2) Then i QUICKLY tilt forward and get a good pour into the cup **don't worry about pouring too much because you can always pour it back in** 

3) I cut a small square of cardboard (usually from wet/dry sandpaper packaging) and scrape the paint off the side of the gallon and around the rim. 

This way, the paint goes back into the gallon and the lid doesn't get glued onto the can.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@May 22 2006, 06:30 PM~5473230
> *you can use the agitator lid or a plastic 2$ lip that sticks on the edge of the cup.  The agitator lid might be expensive if you can't get one for free.  But definatley the easiest way to do it.  The lip however is the easiest to clean and re-use.
> *




that's what i use........ :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@May 22 2006, 05:14 PM~5475973
> *ok fuck it, so when I spill it I can just let the kids finger paint. LOL
> *


pour out a little for the dead homies :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 24 2006, 04:07 PM~5489446
> *pour out a little for the dead homies :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:




Any way, I do the old and cheep "poor it in quick" way, and then put some back if needed too........... you stick get a spill now and then though.....you should see the top of the counter were I mix the paint :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i used to use 2" green tape and taped a few horizontal strips towards the bottom.........


it creates a sort of funnel and works REAL good..........

but then i found the $2 plastic lid thing


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 25 2006, 12:53 AM~5492437
> *:biggrin:
> Any way, I do the old and cheep "poor it in quick"  way, and then put some back if needed too........... you stick get a spill now and then though.....you should see the top of the counter were I mix the paint :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol i mask up my counter so the jefa wont bitch :biggrin:


----------



## bloverby (May 25, 2006)

I was steered to this site by a member on another forum.

Came across this post. 

Hope this helps someone.

Heres a picture of an old trick on how to pour a small amount from a paint container without making a mess.

Just use masking tape on the lid to make a spout. Keeps the paint from getting in the lip of the can well too.


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloverby_@May 25 2006, 10:18 AM~5494228
> *I was steered to this site by a member on another forum.
> 
> Came across this post.
> ...


Genius!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloverby_@May 25 2006, 06:18 PM~5494228
> *I was steered to this site by a member on another forum.
> 
> Came across this post.
> ...




that's what i was saying well trying to say about the tape


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam im going to try that tape out,dont you hate when you get the lip full of paint,then go to wack the lid with the hammer to seal and the paint shoots at you


----------



## stayontop81 (Mar 29, 2006)

> *dont you hate when you get the lip full of paint*


 I just take a flathead screwdriver and punch a few holes around the lip to let the paint drain back in the can.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stayontop81_@May 25 2006, 05:26 PM~5496985
> *I just take a flathead screwdriver and punch a few holes around the lip to let the paint drain back in the can.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 26 2006, 01:11 AM~5496882
> *dam im going to try that tape out,dont you hate when you get the lip full of paint,then go to wack the lid with the hammer to seal and the paint shoots at you
> *




exactly..........how about when it squirts up into your eye :angry:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

we used funnel filters i dont know if any of u used them. but the funnel makes it have a bigger openin plus it filters out any dust or shit that got caught in the cup. with that u would want to use it int he mixin up and the gun. u can also tape a v on to the can. it makes the paint go str8 down the middle


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloverby_@May 25 2006, 09:18 AM~5494228
> *I was steered to this site by a member on another forum.
> 
> Came across this post.
> ...


hahah yea like that


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

u outta see my homies drive way...ha ha hella different paint drips out front..he would always tell me...ok pour that shit quick lol always have a drip or 2 though..can look at them and be like remember when u painted that fools car lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@May 26 2006, 06:55 PM~5502796
> *u outta see my homies drive way...ha ha hella different paint drips out front..he would always tell me...ok pour that shit quick lol always have a drip or 2 though..can look at them and be like remember when u painted that fools car lol
> *


lol atlest you know what color is in the can after :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

his driveway is like 8 different colors..ha ha hella drip marks and over spray


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

his driveway is like 8 different colors..ha ha hella drip marks and over spray


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stayontop81_@May 25 2006, 05:26 PM~5496985
> *I just take a flathead screwdriver and punch a few holes around the lip to let the paint drain back in the can.
> *


----------

